

How to Create a Firefox Plugin (hacker-friendly javascript framework) - trevelyan
http://blog.popupchinese.com/?p=19

======
catch23
firefox plugins aren't really all that hard to begin with. i'm not sure if
you're gaining much with this framework

~~~
nick007
firefox plugins are actually pretty tough to get started with if you are new
to them, even for the adept hacker. there's just not that much in the way of
introductory documentation out there. and sure all plugins are open source,
but it isn't that fun to try and reverse engineer someone's plugin just to
figure out how things work.

i really like the looks of this! thanks for posting.

~~~
xtho
Not to forget that some of the tutorials and examples floating through the
Internet are outdated.

------
daleharvey
just glancing over the instructions it already seemed harder to get working
than jetpack(<https://jetpack.mozillalabs.com/>) and they seem to have the
same goals

~~~
joepestro
Jetpack is an additional extension install for users.

This framework looks like it builds native extensions without an extension
needing to be preinstalled - at least until jetpack is shipped with ff.

